# The Board Is Back!



## phuzzz (Feb 24, 2003)

Let me be the first to say, "Woohoo!"


----------



## ascully (Feb 24, 2003)

At last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was getting withdrawrals


----------



## neocat (Feb 24, 2003)

FINALLY!
thank god


----------



## johnnyafc (Feb 24, 2003)

Yay


----------



## Omero (Feb 24, 2003)

We could have some more problems today and tomorrow, and be down again a bit. We are trying our best, everything should be back to normal in a couple of days.


----------



## JeX- (Feb 24, 2003)

FINALLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY!!!!!!! 

Boy i've missed this board!!! 

YEEEEYYY! 

-T J


----------



## Dranzer (Feb 24, 2003)

w00t bout time... 

Omero, Exactly what is going on ? is the main host being DDOSed or something?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Dranzer @ Feb 24 2003 said:


> w00t bout time...
> 
> Omero, Exactly what is going on ? is the main host being DDOSed or something?


Nah, I think someone thought I was serious when I said "Have you tried soaking it in vinegar?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, it feels great to be back.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 25, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Feb 24 2003 said:


> Let me be the first to say, "Woohoo!"


And let me be the second to say it: Woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, we should thanks Costello for putting up a small board for us while GBAtemp was down, even thought it didn't last long.


----------



## khmeresco (Feb 25, 2003)

welcome back everyone let the madness begin


----------



## onneeye (Feb 25, 2003)

Yess, my favorite board is back.


----------



## ABCMan (Feb 25, 2003)

pleased to see you back, dont post much, but a regular lurker


----------



## Omero (Feb 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Dranzer @ Feb 24 2003 said:


> Omero, Exactly what is going on? Is the main host being *DDOSed* or something?


Exactly... we should fix this soon.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Feb 25, 2003)

kewl! i can reopen my clinic back in Gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Every visit is free!


----------



## sigfried (Feb 25, 2003)

Hum, well i knew that the board will be back one day or another but remember the event before it was down ?

A warning about nintendo who wants to chase piracy and berserk who let in his sig some rom links... coincidence ? Nah probably a problem with the host.

Welcome back GBAtemp !


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 25, 2003)

Yey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome back!


----------



## bajibbles (Feb 25, 2003)

There is a God... lol


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey guys well done on getting the site back!


----------

